# Welche USB-Festplatte sollte man sich kaufen?

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich will mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen. Was kann man da nehmen? Ich hab mal gehört, daß die 2,5"-Festplatten um einiges robuster sind als die 3,5"-Festplatten, aber die "kleinen" haben bei gleichem Preis deutlich weniger Speicherplatz als die "großen". Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir mal erzählt, daß seine 3,5"-Festplatte, die er sogar mit Schaumstoff eingepackt hatte, mal aus 20 cm Höhe runtergefallen ist, und danach waren 300 GB Daten weg (Headcrash). Hat mich schon ein bißchen abgeschreckt ...

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit externen Festplatten? Welche Firma kann man da nehmen? Was ist dran mit den 2,5"-Dingern? Wär echt cool, wenn ihr mir ein bißchen Entscheidungshilfe geben könntet, weil es geht ja trotzdem um 100--150  ...

MfG, Libby

----------

## nic0000

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  Ich hab mal gehört, daß die 2,5"-Festplatten um einiges robuster sind als die 3,5"-Festplatten, aber die "kleinen" haben bei gleichem Preis deutlich weniger Speicherplatz als die "großen". 

 

Und sind dazu noch langsamer. Anderseits fressen sie nicht so viel Strom, sind verdammt leicht und passen in die Hosentasche.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir mal erzählt, daß seine 3,5"-Festplatte, die er sogar mit Schaumstoff eingepackt hatte, mal aus 20 cm Höhe runtergefallen ist, und danach waren 300 GB Daten weg (Headcrash). Hat mich schon ein bißchen abgeschreckt ...

 

Das muss dann aber sehr dünner Schaumstoff gewesen sein. Für eine Festplatte sind zwei Sachen wichtig im Fall der Fälle  :Wink: 

Geschwindigkeit und Dauer beim Aufprall. Ein Schumstoff sollte beides stark reduzieren. Mir ist früher öffter mal ein Stahl-Tower umgekippt. Das haben die eingebauten Platten auch locker überlebt. Auch wenn der Tower, ja trotz Stahl "elastisch" ist, so glaube ich nicht das es an den Schaumstoff von den Parametern rankommt. Njaa, sollen sich noch paar andere dazu auslassen  :Wink: 

Also 2,5" vertragen ca. das doppelte bis 3fache an Schock-Belastung. Aber mir sind noch keine Festplatten, egal ob 2,5 oder 3,5 Zoll in einem USB-Case eingegangen und ich behandele sie nicht wirklich gut.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit externen Festplatten? Welche Firma kann man da nehmen? Was ist dran mit den 2,5"-Dingern? Wär echt cool, wenn ihr mir ein bißchen Entscheidungshilfe geben könntet, weil es geht ja trotzdem um 100--150  ...

 

Also ich würde immer nach Lautstärke gehen. Service und Garantie ist bei allen ja gleich. Qualität ändert sich immer, da haben alle Firmen immer so ihre lieben Probleme. Bei 2,5" habe ich mit IBM sehr selten Probleme gehabt (ca. 2000 Stück gesehen wegen Job bei einem JukeBox Vertrieb). Mit Toschiba öfters (ca. 3 von 30).

----------

## l3u

Vorschläge? Links? Trekstor? WD? Nur mal so als Beispiel:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00074QDZK/

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0009NYCDO/

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006MTTR2/

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0007NLGF8/

----------

## nic0000

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Vorschläge? Links? Trekstor? WD?

 

Also mit den Komplett-Angeboten habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Ich baue mir das immer selbst zusammen. 

Die USB-Gehäuse sind bis jetzt alle unter Linux gelaufen. Die Festplatten kommen immer nur rein wenn sie schön leise sind.

Auf Knöpfe habe ich bis jetzt absichtlich verzichtet.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hab eine Maxtor...USB2.0 ...

----------

## l3u

Hat keiner sonst ne (gute/schlechte) Erfahrung mit dem Kram?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hab mir damals die 300GB Platte vom Lidle geholt.

Läuft ganz gut ausser das der Lüfter für ca. 1 min nach dem Start tierisch rumlärmt.

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich hab mir auch eine ganz normale Samsung 200GB IDE in einen billigen USB2 Rahmen gepackt. Lautstärke und Co interessieren mich bei einer externen Platte nicht wirklich. Probleme gab es mit dieser Lösung auch noch nie.

Für eine 2,5" Platte spricht in meinen Augen nur das man u.U. kein externes Netzteil benötigt. 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Anarcho

Das stimmt. 

Man muss aber aufpassen. Die Platte sollte dann nicht mehr als 1 A ziehen, damit man sie mit 2 USB-Anschlüssen versorgen kann. Nur leider klappt selbst das nicht mit allen Boards, die ASRock haben schonmal ein bisschen zu wenig sodass die Platte zwischendurch ausgeht. 

Natürlich noch schöner sind die 1,8" die wenn ich mich nicht täusche sogar teilweise unter 500 mA kommen und somit über einen USB-Anschluss versorgt werden können.

Der Lärmpegel bei meiner stört mich auch nicht, ich habe sie nur zu Backup-Zwecken. Daher ist sie nur max. einmal am Tag fürs Backup an.

Aber apropro Gehäuse:

Ein Freund von mir hat sich mit seinem 3,5" Solo-Gehäuse (also zum Selber-Platten-Reinschrauben) mittlerweile 2 Platten zersägt. Es sind beide den Hitzetot gestorben. 

Daher sollte man bei der Wahl schon ein wenig aufpassen. 

Allerdings haben wir die Vermutung das das Netzteil des Gehäuses nicht ganz unbeteiligt war, denn in selbigen sind sogar Lötstellen weggeschmolzen und das bedeutet eine mind. Temperatur von 150°C. Gut das das Teil bei mir nicht auf dem Teppich lag!

----------

## nic0000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Es sind beide den Hitzetot gestorben.

 

Also meine Platten haben sich bei ca 60Grad von selbst abgeschaltet. Ich dachte das sei mit SMART und Co. so ein Standard?

----------

## Anarcho

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Es sind beide den Hitzetot gestorben. 
> 
> Also meine Platten haben sich bei ca 60Grad von selbst abgeschaltet. Ich dachte das sei mit SMART und Co. so ein Standard?

 

Wohl nicht bei allen. Bei einer ist richtig was aus dem Chip geplatzt. Sah wirklich nett aus. Vielleicht war es auch ein partieller Hitzestau. Diese sind von Sensoren schwer zu entdecken.

----------

## fangorn

Ich habe gerade Probleme mit einer Trekstor 250 GB Pladde. Die meldet sich nur in einem von im Schnitt 6 Versuchen korrekt am USB an. Dummerweise hat das erst angefangen, als ich das Drive schon verschlüsselt und mit Daten belegt hatte  :Mad: 

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich das Ding überschreibe und zurücktrage oder aus der Box nehme und in meine Kiste einbaue.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe mir übrigens einmal eine externe Festplatte gebaut, Die Platte wunderbar leise, flüssig gelagert und so, aber das Gehäuse war nach einem vierteljahr einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen. Der Lüfter von dem Ding hat gerattert, dass ich fast die Mukke im Hintergrund nicht mehr gehört hab.

----------

## Anarcho

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade Probleme mit einer Trekstor 250 GB Pladde. Die meldet sich nur in einem von im Schnitt 6 Versuchen korrekt am USB an. Dummerweise hat das erst angefangen, als ich das Drive schon verschlüsselt und mit Daten belegt hatte 
> 
> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich das Ding überschreibe und zurücktrage oder aus der Box nehme und in meine Kiste einbaue. 
> 
> Ich habe mir übrigens einmal eine externe Festplatte gebaut, Die Platte wunderbar leise, flüssig gelagert und so, aber das Gehäuse war nach einem vierteljahr einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen. Der Lüfter von dem Ding hat gerattert, dass ich fast die Mukke im Hintergrund nicht mehr gehört hab.

 

Also wenn du die Daten noch irgendwo gesichert bekommst würde ich die Platte (nach Test an einem anderen Rechner, möglichst auch unter Windows, weil die allermeisten PC-Laden-Profis nichts anderes kennen) umtauschen.

Wenn die Platte ganz verschlüsselt ist brauchst du die Daten nicht überschreiben. Da kann doch eh keiner was mit anfangen (es sei denn du hast ne 16Bit DES Verschlüsselung gewählt   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## fangorn

Nee, Nee, is schon 256 bit AES, aber ich bin nunmal leicht paranoid  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l3u

Trekstor = schlecht?

----------

## Anarcho

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Nee, Nee, is schon 256 bit AES, aber ich bin nunmal leicht paranoid 

 

Also um wirklich sicher zu gehen mussst du das ganze schon ca. 7mal überschreiben. Und bei 250GB Verschlüsselt dauert das verdammt lange.

Ich würde sagen das, bei ausreichend gutem Schlüssel, 256Bit AES nicht zu deinen Lebzeiten zu knacken sind.

----------

## fangorn

Du meinst Schlüssel > 32 byte full ASCII?

@Libby

meine Trekstor 250 GB = schlecht. Keine Ahnung wie sich das im Durchschnitt auswirkt. Habe noch nicht nach entsprechen Motzforen gesucht.

----------

## l3u

Hmmm ... weil ich hatte mit nämlich überlegt, ob ich mir ne Platte von Trekstor kaufen soll ...

----------

## fangorn

Meine Probleme liegen anscheinend Hauptsächlich an der Kombination Trekstor Festplatte <-> USB <-> Shuttle XPC SN25P.

Angeschlossen an einen anderen Rechner tut das Ganze *relativ* stabil (ist schliesslich USB, der meldet sich schon mal ab wenn man das Ding Wochenlang dranhat  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

fangorn

PS: falls du die Trekstor Disks bei "Ich bin doch nicht blöd (Ich hab nur keine Ahnung)" meinst, da hab ich meine auch her  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, ich will halt das Teil hauptsächlich zur Datensicherung benutzen. Und da wär's halt schon blöd, wenn's kaputt gehen würde und 300 GB (oder sowas) an Daten weg wären ...

----------

## fangorn

Kaputt ist das Teil nicht, ich habe nur Probleme das Teil an meinem Shuttle XPC erkannt zu kriegen. Und gelegentlich hängt sich der USB am Shuttle XPC auf, was für das FAT Dateisystem nicht so toll ist. Aber ein richtiges Dateisystem sollte damit fertig werden. Und an anderen Systemen habe ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt.

(Nein ich mache hier keine Negativwerbung für Shuttle  :Twisted Evil:  Die Dinger sind schon ganz nett, nur beim SN25P scheinen sie auf Kompatibilität und Stabilität für meinen Geschmack nicht genug wert gelegt zu haben)

----------

## ConiKost

WD800VE 8MB 2.5 HDD + 2.5 USB Rahmen!

Einfach super  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Kommt aber dann schon ein ganzes Eck teurer als so ne fertig-Platte, oder?

----------

## toskala

hmm, ich hab mir sone trekstor 2,5" 80gb platte geholt und so ein gehäuse mit 2 usb kabeln dran, da zieht die platte strom auch gleich vom usb bus. 

nachteil: mein thinkpad hat nur 2 usb ports, d.h. ich kann meine maus nich anschließen wenn die platte dran is. naja, aber ansonsten bin ich davon ganz überzeugt... ich mein, is klein, kost nich die welt und funktioniert ohne zusätzliches netzteil. hab das vieh jetz seit ca 1 jahr und macht keine anzeichen von verschleiss obwohl es immer in der notebook tasche rumlungert.

----------

## l3u

Das ist jetzt genau DIE Erfahrungsbeschreibung, die ich hören wollte :-)

Gibt's sowas auch für die "großen" Platten (250 GB bzw. 300 GB) von Trekstor?

----------

## toskala

hmm, ich hab noch keine grössere 2,5" platte als 100gb gefunden. aber wenn du auf auch eine 3,5" nehmen würdest, dann nehmen sich die hersteller glaub nich mehr allzuviel. bei 3,5" platten und 250gb finde ich samsung sehr schön, weil die sehr leise laufen.

----------

## l3u

Ich bin nicht unbedingt scharf auf 2,5"-Platten, es ist nur so, daß mir eben mal einer gesagt hat, daß die robuster sind. Leider sind sie eben bei gleicher Speicherkapazität teurer bzw. haben nicht so viel Speicherkapazität ...

----------

## l3u

Okay, also ich hab jetzt schon verschiedentlich gehört, daß Trekstor nix taugt. Kann eiger was zu Western Digital sagen (--> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006MTTR2/ )?

----------

